# Ontario Canada - Vaccine mandatory



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/life...ndatory-for-ontario-children/article18048156/

*Three more vaccines now mandatory for Ontario children*



> Ontario is making three more vaccines mandatory for schoolchildren, a move that cements the province's hard line against parents who decline to immunize their children.
> 
> As of this September, Ontario students will need to be vaccinated against whooping cough, meningococcal disease and, if they were born after 2010, chickenpox. All three are already publicly funded and part of the province's immunization schedule.
> 
> ...


So - what I am reading here is that if a parent doesn't vaccine, their children are not allowed in the schools ... sounds fair.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's a good thing. They've had immunizations against the big childhood diseases since the 1950s. They're safe and effective. I'm surprised the law doesn't include a vaccine for polio.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

They don't make a waiver available to opt out?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've had too many "diseases" that I was vaccinated for to put much faith at all in them(vaccinations), fortunately polio and smallpox weren't amoung them.


The last ones my kids had(almost 20 years ago), you were required to sign a waiver before they "shot" the kids. Kinda strange for something that is so safe..............


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I HATE any kind of shot.Don't you know I'm in a career where I MUST MUST take all kinds of shots on a regular basis.Including anthrax and flu every year.And anything else the government can think of. Do I agree????? NO NO NO but it's that or I can't get on the ships(Sucks too)or work.My kids and I have thought long and hard on any kind of vaccinations for the grandkids but as stated if they don't take them they aren't allowed in school.We aren't too happy and we read what we can to see what we can do to keep everyone safe.Still on that fence with the pickets still poking our backsides.


----------

